# Help! My one-year old won't eat anything anymore!



## alexmama (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a first-time mom and want to do everything right - of course! My husband and I are semi-vegitarian and have always made our child's babyfood (with the exception of when we are going out and need something quick and easy). My son has always eaten really well and always had a big appetite. It was nothing for us to go through 3 or 4 jars of food in one meal on top of nursing. My son is now just a little over 12 months old and is still nursing 3-4 times a day. A couple of months ago, we tried chunkier food very successfully, but just before his first birthday he all of a sudden started spitting out everything we try to feed him unless it was the consistency of babyfood - even if it was something he really liked before. The only difference seems to be that the food is chunkier now. I don't know what to do. It stresses me out, because my instinct is to give in and give him babyfood because I am concerned he is not getting enough to eat, but I'm afraid I will have a 5-year old who will still only eat babyfood.

Has anyone else had this problem? Does anyone have a viable solution? Please help this frustrated mama and her starving child!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Increase nursing. At only a year around 75% of his nutrition should still be breastmilk.

-Angela


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

He may be teething and the softer food feels better. www.kellymom.com says there is no real standard for how much breastmilk a child of one should be getting but she does recommend 75% of nutrition from breastmilk as a good guideline. You can also add fats and oils like avocado and olive oil to his diet and make your own fries like sweet potato fries (baked or fried in good oil). It is also normal for children to ebb and flow with how much food versus milk they want. Growth spurts can affect this as well as teething and illness.


----------

